# Weekly competition 2010-47



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U2 R' U2 R F' U F' R U2
*2. *U' F R2 F R' F R' U2
*3. *R U R' F2 R' F R' F R' U'
*4. *U2 F' R U' F U2 F
*5. *F U2 F U' F U' R U' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 R' U L F2 U' B F' R F' L U2 R' U2 L D2 L' R'
*2. *U2 L F2 U B2 F' U2 L' B2 L2 R D2 B2 R2 F' U' F U
*3. *U' B2 L F2 U2 B D' R F' U2 L2 U F2 D2 F L2 R' U2
*4. *D2 F2 U' L U2 L2 D2 L' R2 B F R' U R' U2 R F' R'
*5. *L2 B L2 B L2 R D' B2 F' D' L2 B R B2 F R F U

*4x4x4*
*1. *U B' Rw' Uw R2 Uw Fw' D2 U' B2 L' Rw' R2 Uw U' R B2 Rw' Uw' F' L F Uw2 Rw U' B2 Uw2 B2 Rw D Fw R2 U' F' Rw Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw2 L2
*2. *B2 Uw U' L Rw2 Uw2 U Rw' D' Fw' Uw' B2 F D Uw' Fw Uw2 Rw F U L Rw D' Uw L F' Rw2 Fw U2 L2 Uw2 L2 B L2 B L' R' D2 R2 U'
*3. *R2 U R B' L2 B L R2 B2 R2 D2 R' Uw2 F' Rw2 D B D2 F' L R2 Fw L R' Fw L' U2 B2 L' R2 Fw' U' Rw' D2 Uw2 U' Fw2 F2 Rw2 R2
*4. *U L D Uw' L Fw' U' B R' F2 U2 L2 Rw Uw2 F2 L R' Fw2 L R2 D' Uw' U B2 U' L' Rw' Uw U' L2 Rw R F2 Uw2 R2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 U B2
*5. *D Uw2 U2 R2 Fw R2 F2 U L' U L' Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw' B U' R' B2 F' Uw' L' B L F2 L' F' Uw B2 Uw' B Fw' R' D2 Rw' D U' Fw D' B

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' U L2 Fw D2 L' Lw2 R2 D2 B' Dw2 Uw' R2 Fw' D Uw2 Rw Dw2 U' L2 B Fw Rw2 D' B L B' Dw L2 Rw2 U L2 U Lw2 Bw' Dw2 Fw Lw Rw R' Dw' B Rw2 R Bw2 Uw L R U' L' D Dw2 Lw2 D' U L Rw B' Uw Rw2
*2. *L Rw Bw Fw' U' F' Dw' Bw2 F D Fw' D' Lw' Uw' B' D U2 Bw2 D' L2 D' Uw Lw2 Dw Fw2 Uw2 L2 R F Lw Rw R2 Bw R Dw B Uw2 L' Rw' U' Bw F' Dw Uw2 U L Rw2 D Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw' Dw2 R2 Dw L' Dw2 B D Uw'
*3. *R Fw' R F R' Fw' Dw B' Uw Bw' Rw Uw U' R Fw2 F D' Uw' R2 D' Dw Lw' Rw2 F' D2 Dw Uw Lw Rw U2 Bw' F L2 Rw D' Dw' L2 Lw' R' U' Lw2 B D Uw' Bw' Dw2 Bw D2 Dw' Lw D2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 Dw L Lw2 R2 Fw2 R
*4. *Dw Uw L D Rw Dw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw Rw2 R' D2 Uw Rw Fw' Lw2 D2 Rw Bw' R' Uw Fw2 L B F' Lw F' Lw' Bw Rw2 R' Dw Fw' D2 Dw2 F D Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' U Lw2 Uw L' Uw2 Lw R D L2 Lw R2 U2 B2 Bw2 Uw' B' L' Lw
*5. *L2 Rw' Uw U Bw L' Lw' R2 B2 Fw L' Fw' Uw B2 F D2 Lw' B2 R2 B' U R' Uw Bw D' Rw' R2 U2 L' R2 F' D Lw2 B' Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 F2 D' Rw2 U' L' Dw Lw2 D2 F D2 Uw Lw2 D' U2 R D' Lw Bw2 Lw' Bw2 Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R' 2U2 2F' 2L' 2R 2F' U2 3R2 2D' 2R D' 3F 2U' L 2D' 3U2 B 2F L2 R' D' 2D' 2R' 3U 2L2 3R' 2D2 2F F R' 2U2 2L 2U' 2L 2D' 2U' L F L 3U 2U2 B 2R2 R2 B2 2B' L' 2L2 R' 3F' L2 3R2 3F' 2L2 B' D 2U2 B2 3U' 3R2 D' 2U' B' 3F' 2D 2U' 2L' 2R 2F2 3R' D2 2L' 2R' R2 U' 2R 2F2 2L2 B2 U'
*2. *R 3F' R' 2F L2 2F' U' L 3R' 3F R D' 2D' 2F R U2 B 2B' 3F 3U2 L2 2R' 2D2 2F2 3U2 2U2 F' D2 2F F L2 2R2 R2 F2 3R' 2D 2L' 3R 2R2 R' U F' 3U' U' B2 D 2L U2 3R' 2R' D 2B 2F F2 3U' U' 2F2 F2 L 2L' 3R' 3F' 2F 2L R 3U' U' F2 2L2 3U B2 3R' 2B 3F' 2L U' L B 2B2 R2
*3. *2D 3U 2U B F' L' B2 3F' L' 3R R' 3F2 F U2 2B2 3F 2D 2U L D' 3R 3F' 2D' 3U' 2R2 B2 2F 3R2 3F2 F L' 3R2 2R' B2 3F' 2R' 3U' B' 3F 2R' 2U 2B2 3F2 L2 3F 2L' F2 2U' 3R R' 3U 2U' 2B2 2R 2U' 3F' L 2R2 D' 2L' 2D' 3U U' 2R R D' B' 3F U2 2B' 3F2 3R' 2B' U 3R2 U' B 2D2 3U R2
*4. *D' 2L B' D2 2L' 2R' R2 3F2 D2 2D 2F2 R B' 2L 3R 2D' 3U' 2U 3R' 2R 2D' 2L' U' B R' 2U 3R 2R B' F 2L2 3F2 3U' 2U' U 2F 2D2 2L U2 F2 R' 2B 2F 2D2 L2 2D2 2B' 2D 3U 2U' 2L' 3R 2R2 R2 2D2 U 2B2 2F2 F' R2 B' F2 2D' B' 2L2 2F R2 F' 2R 2D' 3U 2U 3F2 D 3R 3F 2L 3R' R 3U2
*5. *D' 2D U2 3R' R2 3U 2U2 2F' 3R2 2R2 B' F D' 3R 2D' 3U' 2B' L R B 2F2 2D 2L D' 2L' B' F U 3F2 F R 3U2 3F F2 2U2 2L F' D 2B F2 2D L' 2D2 U B D' 3U2 2R2 2B2 R' D2 2D 3U U2 3R2 2F2 U' L U F 2U 2R' B2 L2 2L' B' 2B' 2R D' U' 2L' 2B 2L B2 R' 2B 3F' 3R' 2R' 3U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 3R 3B' L' 3L2 B L2 2L 3L2 2D' 3D 2B 2F U2 B 3B' D L2 2U2 U 2L 3R 3D F' 3R2 F2 2L2 D' 2U B 2F' F L2 2L' 3R2 B' 2L 3L 2R2 3D' 2F' F2 3R2 F2 2L 2U' 3R2 3B 3F' 3L U2 2F2 R2 3B2 L2 3R' B 2L2 3B' 2U2 U 3B2 L 2L 3L R' D' 3L' 3U F 2L 3L' 2R' 2B 2D' 3L2 3R 3B' R' D 3D' 2U U' R 2U2 B2 L 2L2 3R2 B 3B 3D 3L 3R 3B 2D' 2U' U2 L' 3R
*2. *3L' 3R' 3U2 U F R' 3F R 3D 2L2 3L2 F2 U B2 2B2 D 3F 2F2 D 3U2 3R 2F2 3L 2D 2U' 2R' 3F' 3L2 R2 U 2B 3F 2U' L2 2R U' 3R' 3F' D' 3U U B' 2B2 3F R D 2L' B' D2 U2 3F2 F' 2L D' R2 B 2B' 3B' 2U 3R 2D' R2 2F L 2F2 3L 2B 2F' 3L' 3R2 B' R' B' 3F2 2F2 R' F' D' 2U2 B2 3B 2F' 3L2 R' B 3F' 2L R' 3U2 F L2 3R2 3D F 3D2 3B L 2L 2D2 2F
*3. *2L' D' 2D' U L B 2F2 2D' 3D2 3U' 2B 3F2 L2 F' 3U2 U' 2F2 2D 3D 2L2 3R B' 2F 2U2 3R' 3B F' 3U' 3R 2B 3D' 2F U' R2 2B' D2 2U U2 2F D' 2U' 3L2 2U2 U' 2F F2 2D2 3D L2 3L' 3U' 2U' L2 2B2 L' 2B' 3F 2D R B L2 2R' F 2D' U 3L 3F' 2L' 3R2 3B' 3L2 U' L' 2L D' B 3B2 3F2 F 3D 2U 2F' L2 3L' 3U 2R 2F2 2L B2 3B2 2R' 2B' 3B2 U 3F D2 3L' 2R B2 3D2
*4. *3B2 3U2 2B' 3B2 R' 3D 2R U2 3L 2F' 3U' U R2 F2 U2 2R' 3F' 2U' 3L 3R 3U 3R 3D2 3F' R' 3F' 3D 3U' B' 2B 3F' D2 L2 3L2 2B 2F' 3R F' 3U U2 3B 2F2 2R2 2U' L' 2L B 2F2 D' U 3R' 2R 3F' 3D' B' L' D' 3L2 U2 3L' 2R 3B 3F' 3D2 2L 3R 2R R D2 3U B' 2U U' L' 2U F2 2R 2U2 2L2 3U' L' 2R' R' B' 3F' 2F' 2R R' D 3F' 3U 2B U' 2L 2D 3R B L2 3L2 3D2
*5. *3L' 3B' L' B' 2L2 2D 3B2 2U2 3L2 2F D' 3D2 3U2 R2 3B D2 2L2 B2 3R2 2R 2F L2 3L2 3B 3F2 3R2 F2 D2 2D' 2L' 3L2 3B 2L2 B 3R2 3B2 3D2 L 2L2 3B 3R 3D2 2F' 3U 2F2 L' 2B' F2 2R' 2B D' 3U 2U' L 3U' B2 3B2 L2 2L2 2U 2F2 3U2 F2 3D 3R' B' 3D 3F 2U' U' 2R 2U2 2B' 3F 2F' F' L2 2B' 3B2 3R2 2B 2R 2F' 3L 2R' 3B2 2U' L2 B' 2L' 3L2 D2 U 3R R 3F' U2 2B 3L' F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R F' R2 F2 U F' R U2
*2. *R' F' U2 F' R U' R' F U
*3. *R U' R2 F R U R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F2 R2 D L R' U2 F D2 F L D' L D B D' F R'
*2. *L B R B2 F2 D R U R2 B D' U' F2 R2 D' B' L2 F2
*3. *L' B' L' D' B' L2 B' L B D F2 R D' U L2 F L' U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D2 L2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 R' U2 L' R2 D B2 Rw Fw L2 Rw2 R' F2 D' Uw U Rw R U' Fw' L' B' Fw Uw Rw F2 Uw Rw' F' R' Fw' Rw' B' L2 Rw'
*2. *Uw' F2 L' B D2 B2 D' L R D2 F' L2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 Fw F Rw' Fw Uw U Rw Uw L2 F2 L' F2 L2 Uw2 L Rw' B' R' U2 B L2 Fw2 R'
*3. *F L' Uw2 R2 F R' B' Uw U L' U2 R D2 L2 D B2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 D2 R' Fw L' Rw R2 B2 F Rw2 Fw2 F' U2 B Rw R' F D2 R2 F' Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw U2 R' D' L' Lw' Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw D' Bw F2 D B Fw F D2 Dw2 L U2 B' Dw Bw' Lw2 B2 Rw' Uw U' L B' Bw' Dw' Uw F2 Lw2 Rw Dw Lw' Uw2 F' Lw2 R' F D B2 Fw' R2 F2 D' Uw' Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Rw Bw' Uw L Lw' Fw
*2. *Bw2 Fw L2 Uw2 L' Lw2 D2 U2 Lw2 R Bw' Uw' Bw' U' L' Lw2 D Bw' Uw2 F' Rw F Lw2 Fw' L2 Lw2 Rw' D Lw' Rw Dw' Lw2 Bw' R B2 Bw2 Lw2 Fw' U2 B' Bw' Uw' U2 Bw2 F U2 Bw Uw2 F2 U R Dw Rw R2 F2 U' Rw Fw' D Dw
*3. *U' B' Bw2 Fw2 R2 Bw U Fw Uw' Rw2 Uw' R' U' Bw Fw' U' B' Bw D2 Uw2 U2 L2 Dw2 Fw Lw Bw2 L B' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 L' B' Fw' R2 Fw2 Lw' Fw' Rw' Uw2 B' Uw Lw U' L' D2 L Bw F2 Uw2 L Dw' B' Bw D Fw2 D Fw2 F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D' L R F' L D' F R' U' B' U2 L B2 F2 U' R' F2
*2. *D F' D2 B2 U B' U' F' U' L2 D' U2 R U B F' U2 F'
*3. *R2 F' L2 U' B2 R U' L' R D' B' R2 U2 B' D2 B2 L'
*4. *F2 R' U L2 R' U' L2 U B' D B2 D' U2 L F' D2 U F'
*5. *F R D U L' B2 U2 F D' R2 D2 B' F U' L' F L' U2
*6. *L' B L D B D2 L' U' B R F2 D R' F D' B' F
*7. *B2 D2 R2 B' U' L' D2 L' B F2 U' R' B' R2 B D R'
*8. *F' D2 B L2 R F2 D' B' L2 D2 R B' D F' D F2 D
*9. *R F D2 L' U2 R2 U2 R D U' R' U2 B' L R2 U' R2 D
*10. *R2 U' F2 U2 B R2 F L2 B U' R2 U L2 U2 F' L' B' U'
*11. *L' B2 F' U2 L U2 L' B D2 L D R D U L2 B R
*12. *R' B D' B' L2 D R B' U' L D2 L2 U' F' D B2 L' R
*13. *L U' L' R2 D' B' U' B' F' L2 U' F' U' L F' U2 L
*14. *R2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 B2 F' D2 L' U' L D2 B2 D R U2
*15. *L' B U' B2 L' F' D' U R2 B2 U B' D B2 L U2 B R
*16. *B2 D B2 L2 D' B' R U2 R F2 R D U R' B' F' L2 U
*17. *B2 L F2 L' U' L' F2 D F D' U' F2 U2 R F' R' D2 U2
*18. *D2 B2 D' B U F' R D2 L R U L2 R' B2 U2 R' D2
*19. *U R' B' U L D2 F' D R U' L' R2 D' B' U2 R2 D' U2
*20. *R' D U' B2 L2 U2 L' B' F' L F' L2 D2 U L' U B2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' U' B' F2 L' D' B2 U2 B L' F R B2 D L2 F D' R2
*2. *B2 L F D' F R U' L' B2 L D2 R' U' R' D2 U' B' U
*3. *D2 F' U' L' U' B' L2 R' U' R2 D U2 F2 R' B' R' D2 U
*4. *U' R B2 R2 F D' B2 D2 F2 L R U' B' D2 L2 U R F'
*5. *U' B2 L' R2 U' L2 D' F' L' D' R B' R' D2 F' D2 U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R F2 D2 B2 F L' D2 F' U B D' R2 U R2 B' D F'
*2. *B' R2 U F D U L' F2 L B' L' F' R B' F2 U2 B L
*3. *B2 D2 F' U L2 U' B2 L' D B2 L F' L2 F2 D' B' L' R2
*4. *B L' B R B' R' B2 D R2 F R2 D' R B2 L2 F D' U'
*5. *B D' F L' R' U2 L' F D2 F L R2 D2 R F' L' D B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' L2 U' R B2 R U F2 U B' D' L U2 R2 U' B' D R2
*2. *R' U B' L B2 L F R' D U R' B2 L D2 R2 F R
*3. *F U' R2 D R' U' L2 F' L R2 D2 U' L F2 R B' U
*4. *B F2 D' R2 F' D B D F' R2 D2 F L2 R B' R B'
*5. *D' B D R' B' F L' F U' R2 U' R' U' B2 L B2 F' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' L' D L2 U2 B' U L R D' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2
*3. *R2 D L U2 B2 U' B2 R' F L2 B R2 D' L' B2 R D2 U2
*4. *U2 F' D R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' U' F' L' B2 R2 U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 Uw F' L2 Rw' R D2 U' B' Fw' Uw B' Fw F2 L2 R Fw L2 F2 U2 B L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U' F2 R U' R' F2 U2
*3. *R' B L2 F2 D R D' U B L D' L' U L R2 D B2
*4. *Uw B2 F' Rw' U Fw2 Rw U B2 F2 L2 D' Rw B' Uw2 L U B R' U' R' U F2 D2 F Rw2 Uw R' Fw' D' F' Uw' L B2 Rw R2 B L2 D' U
*5. *Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw R2 D' R' D Fw Uw R' Bw2 F' R2 U2 B D2 F Uw2 U' B2 Rw' Bw2 D Dw2 L Lw2 Rw D2 Dw2 Uw U2 Bw' D2 B' Dw Fw' F D2 Bw U' Rw2 Bw F Dw B' Lw' Dw Lw' R2 U2 F' L Lw R B' L Lw2 Dw Uw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=-2 / ddUU u=3,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B L B L' B L l' r
*2. *U' L B' R' U R' L B l b' u
*3. *R U' L' B R B L' U b u'
*4. *B' U B U' B' U' L' l' b
*5. *U L R B' U' R' L l' r' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-3) (0,6) (0,3) (4,5) (6,0) (0,4) (-5,0) (5,0) (-3,0) (3,4) (-2,3) (6,0) (0,2) (0,1) (5,3) (0,4) (-2,0) (0,2)
*2. *(-5,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,3) (0,4) (2,0) (1,0) (3,2) (0,3) (6,3) (6,3) (4,0) (-1,3)
*3. *(0,3) (-3,-3) (0,1) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (4,4) (0,2) (-2,4) (-4,0) (1,4) (1,0) (6,0) (-3,4) (0,3) (3,0) (6,5)
*4. *(4,-1) (0,6) (6,0) (0,3) (3,3) (3,4) (0,4) (6,2) (6,4) (-1,0) (0,5) (1,4) (-4,4) (6,2) (-4,4) (-4,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,6) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,4) (-1,4) (-2,1) (2,4) (3,4) (6,0) (-3,0) (-5,4) (0,2) (6,4) (-3,0) (0,0)


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 17, 2010)

*2x2*-5.72, 3.48, 4.70, 4.10, 4.74* AVG. 4.51*
*3x3*-14.95, 18.58, 17.32, 12.76, 12.23 *AVG. 15.01*
*4x4*-1:15.38, 1:11.08, 1:13.28, 1:02.42, 1:29.74 *AVG. 1:13.25*


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 17, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (11.16), (5.89), 5.92, 10.02, 9.16 *Avg: 8.37*

*3x3x3*: 22.64, 26.34, 21.99, (33.80), (21.43) *Avg: 23.66*

*4x4x4*: 2:04.84, (2:12.73), (1:51.23), 2:03.28, 1:58.55 *Avg: 2:02.22*

*5x5x5*: (3:54.86), 4:02.59, 4:13.80, 4:22.53, (4:38.71) *Avg: 4:12.97*

*2x2x2 Blind*: 2:44.09, (DNF), (3:15.75) *Best: 2:44.09*

*3x3x3 OH*: (1:22.68), (55.90), 1:16.94, 1:15.15, 1:11.57 *Avg: 1:14.56*

*3x3x3 Match The Scramble*: 2:06.84, (1:35.34), 1:51.84, (DNF), 1:39.18 *Avg: 1:52.62*

*3x3x3 With Feet*: (4:59.95), (7:23.23), 6:48.10, 6:12.43, 6:48.75 = *Avg: 6:46.43*

*2-3-4 Relay*: 2:55.21

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 6:47.77

*Magic*: (1.49), 1.58, 2.34, 1.81, (2.47) = *Avg: 1.91*

*Clock*: (26.31), 28.30, 26.55, 29.67, (31.31) = *Avg:28.18*

*MegaMinx*: 5:14.97, (4:59.26), (5:27.58), 5:15.08, 5:04.40 *Avg:5:11.48*

*Pyraminx*: (11.57), (31.48), 20.07, 14.48, 30.02 *Avg: 21.52*

*Square1*: 5:36.06, (7:07.27), (2:42.28), 4:41.54, 3:37.49 *Avg:4:38.36*


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 18, 2010)

2x2: 9.83, 10.09, (11.17), (9.31), 10.03 = 10.09 (so bad D; )
3x3: (27.47), 27.08, 27.30, (24.94), 26.65 = 26.69
4x4: 1:48.72, 2:32.29, DNF, 2:17.20, 1:52.00 = 2:07.55 (parity on every single solve. How annoying >_>)
5x5: 4:26.65, 4:24.69, 4:50.04, 4:26.44, 4:39.62 = 4:33.49 (haven't practiced in months but why not?)
Magic: 2.69, 2.90, 3.61, 2.43, 2.65 = 2.75
Pyraminx: 12.24, 17.50, 14.12, 5.55, 8.60 = 11.60


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 18, 2010)

2x2: 6.94, (8.05), 7.80, (5.82), 6.18 = 6.97 3rd best average ever!!!
2x2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3: 39.48, (40.80), 40.32, 38.06, (34.55) = 39.29 Good
Mega: 6:10.16, (6:19.52), (5:24.38), 5:35.00, 6:08.12 = 5:57.76 Ok...
Pyra: (16.18), 12.22, 10.58, 8.52, (8.34) = 10.44
Magic: (1.15), (DNF), 1.60, 3.99+, DNF = DNF Fail


----------



## hatep (Nov 18, 2010)

*2x2:* 9.52, 9.96, 8.98, (11.85), (8.26) = *9.49*
*3x3:* (28.33), 24.48, 22.76, (21.34), 24.11 = *23.79*


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 18, 2010)

Ramadan Sulejman:

2bld:
3bld:
4bld:
MBLD:


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 18, 2010)

FMC : 40 HTM

1 try linear, ~3 minutes but I did not write it down so I had to find the same solution again, took another 5 minutes including writing.



Spoiler



FB : B2 L' U' D2 L U' Lw' U' L2 D2 (10)
2x2x3 and cross: L U' Lw' U Lw2 (5, 15)
P3 : L' U2 L B' U B (6, 21)
P4 : U L' U' L U' F U F' (8, 29)
ZBLL : R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R (11, 40)

Great ZBLL, if it is double sune COLL and U-PLL you only have to know the correct angle to start from and if it is sune or anti, makes 8, reduceable to 4 diffrent cases in one alg.

Any skilled cuber who reads between the lines can see I obviously phased the solve to get this case.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 18, 2010)

*3x3x3:* (9.55), (10.61), 10.21, 9.82, 10.33 = *10.12*
*3x3x3OH:* 21.52, (16.88), 24.19, 23.75, (27.34) = *23.16*
*3x3x3BLD:* 34.88, DNF, DNF = *34.88*
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, 3:23.08, DNS = *3:23.08*
*5x5x5BLD:* 7:32.52, DNS, DNS = *7:32.52*
*Square-1:* 27.14, (23.89), (37.25), 31.99, 36.43 = *31.85*
*FMC:*


Spoiler



L F R' F' R2 F R' F2 R' D' F U2 F' D F U' F' U2 R' U L F2 L F' R' F U' R2 U (*29*)


Inverse scramble with premove L'
2x2x3: U' R2 U F' R F L' F2 L'
EO: U' R U2 F *** U'
F2L: F' R F2 R F' R2 F R F'
Last 3 corners, insert at *** U F' D' F U2 F' D F U


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 18, 2010)

2x2: 3.43, 2.43, 2.67, 2.86, 3.06 = 2.86
3x3: 10.53, 9.59, 10.07, 9.62, 9.91 = 9.87
4x4: 53.32, 49.75, 45.54, 47.07, 49.57 = 48.80
5x5: 1:26.77, 1:28.33, 1:26.66, 1:37.59, 1:30.31 = 1:28.47
6x6: 2:57.59, 2:49.79, 2:45.28, 2:43.15, 2:46.45 = 2:47.18
7x7: 4:56.19, 5:05.05, 4:34.19, 4:21.19, 5:01.41 = 4:50.60 - weird avg..
2x2 BLD: 22.63, 26.02, 10.09 = 10.09
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:43.00), 1:28.44, 1:25.72 = 1:25.72
4x4 BLD: DNF, 10:34.66, DNS = 10:34.66
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 2/2 5:59
3x3 OH: 21.70, 23.30, 21.50, 20.84, 19.67 = 21.35
3x3 WF: 1:35.21, 1:42.90, 1:46.54, 1:42.30, 1:51.02 = 1:43.91
3x3 MTS: 1:03.40, 1:05.40, 1:14.11, 58.58, 1:01.20 = 1:03.33
2-4 relay: 1:02.96
2-5 relay: 2:24.27
Magic: 1.27, 1.27, 1.27, 1.34, 1.18 = 1.27
Master Magic: 3.55, 3.27, 3.71, 3.30, 3.30 = 3.38
Clock: 10.69, 10.16, 9.59, 9.36, 8.90 = 9.70
Megaminx: 1:05.13, 1:01.13, 51.00, 1:03.11, 1:01.06 = 1:01.77 - 
Pyraminx: 3.31, 4.48, 4.77, 3.55, 4.25 = 4.09 - lolscrambles 
Square-1: 22.11, 17.00, 25.34, 19.81, 20.80 = 20.91

3x3 FMC: 37



Spoiler



scramble: U L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' L' D L2 U2 B' U L R D' R'
Solution: x2 R D F2 D' U2 F R' F' B' L2 B L2 U' L2 U2 B L' B' L' B' U B L U' L2 U' L U' L2 U' L' U' L2 U L U L2 U2 (37)

2x2x3: x2 R D F2 D' U2 F R' F' B' L2 B (11)
rest of F2L+EO: L2 U' L2 U2 B L' B' L' B' U B L U' L' (25)
LL: L' U' L U' L2 U' L' U' L2 U L U L2 U2 (38)

Found this quite quickly.. might try to improve it if I feel like it.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 18, 2010)

3x3- 22.31, 27.71, 22.86, 24.11, 24.46= 23.81
3x3 OH- 45.78, 53.03, 55.44, 43.88, 59.12= 51.42
3x3 MTS- 2:37.54, 2:00.21, 2:00.34, 1:38.09, 2:24.35= 2:08.30
2x2 BLD- 1:51.45, DNF(55.42), 1:09.27= 1:09.27
3x3 BLD- 3:49.31, 6:05.75, 6:01.90= 3:49.31
WOW!! I have only had two other successes in the 6 minutes but that first scramble was amazing
Pyraminx- 1.99,7.33, 5.85, 2.95, 4.35= 4.38
WOW!! They were some nice scrambles

FMC- 51 moves
Cross- L’ R’ F’ R (4/4)
1ST-x2 B’ U’ B2 L’ B’ L (6/10)
2ND- U2 B U’ B’ U2 B U’ B’ (8/18)
3RD- U’ F’ U F L F’ L’ F (8/24)
4TH- U R U2 R’ U2 R U’ R’ (8/32)
OLL-U R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ (8/40)
PLL- U’ L’ R’ U2 R U R’ U2 L U’ R (11/51)


----------



## aronpm (Nov 18, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 15.75, 17.05, (17.66), (14.93), 15.94
*4x4x4*: (1:20.91), (1:26.22), 1:22.84, 1:24.33, 1:23.15
*5x5x5*: 2:20.13, 2:20.22, (2:06.28), 2:22.68, (2:23.08)

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF, 17.63, DNF = 17.63
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(8:48.89), DNF(9:46.49), DNF(9:37.69) = DNF
Comment: First was off by 10 centers and 5 wings, with 3:23 memo (O_O). Last solve was off by 4 centers and 7 wings, with 3:18 memo, wtf.

I'm gonna start competing again.

This week was dismal failure ; w;


----------



## irontwig (Nov 18, 2010)

FMC:29 moves


Spoiler



_U2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 F L' F' D2 B2 R U2 R' D R U2 R' B' D2 B' D' B D B' D2 B D' U2_

U2 L U2 L2 [2x2x1]
U2 B2 F L' F' [Pseudo-2x2x3+EO]
D2 B2.D B' [F2L-1]
D2 B' D' B D B' D2 B D' [Leaving three corners]
U2 [Pre-move]

At dot insert R U2 R' D R U2 R' D' (Two moves cancel)

Finally sub-30 within an hour again


----------



## Shortey (Nov 18, 2010)

2x2: 3.14, 3.79, 3.18, 2.70, 2.88 = 3.07
3x3: 9.73, 17.35, 9.40, 10.11, 10.06 = 9.97
2x2 BLD: DNF, 14.49, 9.26 = 9.26
3x3 OH: 14.72, 13.78, 17.42, 16.72, 15.79 = 15.74
3x3 WF:
3x3 MTS:
Master Magic:
Megaminx: 2:16.24, 2:00.93, 1:45.13, 1:58.67, 1:57.67 = 1:59.09
Pyraminx: 2.44, 5.87, 5.66, 3.21, 5.03 = 4.63
Square-1: 30.65, 29.00, 26.69, 21.06, 37.20 = 28.78

3x3 FMC:


----------



## coinman (Nov 18, 2010)

3x3x3. 26.63 (21.84) (30.68) 26.78 24.58 = 26.00

2x2x2. 11.31 (14.08) 10.55 10.22 (9.06) = 10.69 
This avg stinks )


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 18, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 12.16 8.90 10.03 8.15 9.90 = *9.61*
*3x3* - 22.16 21.13 20.63 22.08 21.06 = *21.42*
*4x4* - 1.13.78 1.15.50 1.09.63 1.27.15 1.18.50 = *1.15.93*
*5x5* - 2.24.78 2.31.69 2.44.46 2.20.03 2.30.05 = *2.28.84*
*6x6* - 4.12.90 4.44.69 4.30.90 4.31.21 4.27.25 = *4.29.76*
*7x7* - 7.22.38 7.24.63 7.03.63 7.49.63 7.14.75 = *7.20.59*
*2x2 BLD* - DNF DNF 1.05.40 = *1.05.40* _Comment - Educated Guesstega ftw_
*OH* - 58.06 59.56 46.63 49.93 47.80 = *51.93*
*MTS* - DNF 1.26.65 1.57.61 1.19.65 1.26.22 = *1.36.83*
*2-4 Relay* - *1.53.15*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.25.25*
*Magic* - 1.97 1.59 3.59+ 1.90 1.81 = *1.89* _Comment - occasionally i can string some solves together._
*Master Magic* - 2.94 5.58+ 2.65 2.97 2.80 = *2.90*
*Clock* - 17.68 14.59 15.21 15.77 14.69 = *15.22*
*Megaminx* - 2.30.18 2.17.63 2.38.08 2.18.11 2.57.02 = *2.28.79*
*Pyraminx* - 15.11 18.33 19.21 13.41 16.27 = *16.57*
*Sq1* - 52.41 43.83 2.02.03 1.09.19 1.17.38 = *1.06.33*
*FMC* - *51* moves


Spoiler



L' R' F' R z2
B' U B F' U' F
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L
U' R' U' R
L U L' U2 L U' L'
y R U R' U' R' F R F'
y2 L' U2 L U2 L' B L U L' U' L' B' L2 U'


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 19, 2010)

*Pyraminx:* 2.32 9.97 6.27 2.70 4.93 = 4.63
_Just wanted to reserve a spot on an early page  I should've warmed up. These scrambles were very nice. (except the 2nd and 3rd , which were very annoying)_


----------



## PeterV (Nov 19, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.78, 8.15, (9.63), (6.78), 8.08 = *8.34 avg.*

3x3x3: 23.40, 25.16, (30.43), (19.56), 26.11 = *24.89 avg.*

Nice 3x3 single. X-cross, full step sub-20


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 19, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.53 5.95 (6.16) 5.56 (4.79) => 5.68

*3x3:* 15.72 15.78 (18.21) (12.92) 15.22 => 15.57

*4x4:* (1:04.54) 1:06.53 (1:16.02) 1:14.86 1:11.37 => 1:10.92

*5x5:* 2:52.63 2:51.97 (2:59.25) (2:44.03) 2:45.80 => 2:50.13

*2x2 BLD:* 20.61 DNF DNF => 20.61

*3x3 OH:* 36.50 (33.56) 36.92 44.78 (45.50) => 39.40

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:34.74

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 4:40.59

*Magic:* (1.22) (1.92) 1.30 1.30 1.31 => 1.30

*Master Magic:* (2.85) (5.43) 2.88 2.91 3.65 => 3.15

*Clock:* 13.98 (13.76) 13.77 14.08 (14.60) => 13.94

*Pyraminx:* (5.13) (20.78) 9.37 7.86 9.86 => 9.03

*Square-1:* 1:13.65 (1:23.55) 1:13.50 1:11.10 (56.77) => 1:12.75

Comment: Sudden and drastic improvement.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 19, 2010)

*2x2* : (5.05), 3.51, 3.80, (3.00), 3.30 = 3.54

*3x3* : (10.79), 9.90, 10.75, (8.50), 9.76 = 10.32
Really close 

*4x4* : 47.77, 41.78, (51.83), (37.21), 41.12 = 43.56
O, -, -, P, O, Not very good 3x3 stages xD

*5x5* : (2:05.37), 1:43.70+, 1:25.07, 1:33.82, (1:20.65) = 1:34.20

*3x3 OH* : (21.86), 20.77, 15.89, (15.77), 17.92 = 18.19

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:07.20

*2-3-4-5* Relay : 3:00.61

*Clock* : 17.11, 15.48, (13.26), (17.43), 16.19 = 16.26

*Square-1* : (2:57.05), (19.81), 55.86, 25.90, 37.76 = 39.84
Mega pop >_>

*2x2 BLD* : DNF(21.21), 23.18, 25.69+ = 23.18

*3x3 BLD* : 1:40.39, DNF(1:34.79), 1:37.69 = 1:37.69

*Megaminx* : (1:35.28), 1:35.13, 1:31.08, (1:19.59), 1:24.07 = 1:30.09
My MF82 is so slimy.. >_>


----------



## Elliot (Nov 19, 2010)

2x2: 4.75, 5.31, (6.48), (3.51), 4.22 = 4.76
3x3: 15.75, (12.86), (16.09), 14.56, 13.18 = 14.50
4x4: (1:04.30), (1:23.09), 1:19.88, 1:06.20, 1:08.99 = 1:11.69
3x3 OH: 19.63, 20.36, (25.12), (15.60), 21.49 = 20.49


----------



## ryo (Nov 19, 2010)

*3x3x3* : (12.92), (20.86+), 15.17, 14.32, 16.65 = *15.38*

*3x3x3 OH* : 29.37, 30.99, 36.21, (24.36), 36.94 = *32.19*
Oo ... 29.37 -> pll skip, 30.99 -> oll skip, 24.36 -> pll skip.

*2x2x2* : 8.61, 5.97, (9.56), 5.70, 7.06 = *7.21*

*Pyraminx* : (7.69), (12.46), 10.28, 10.34, 12.00 = *10.87*

*4x4x4* : 1:23.00, 1:22.75, (1:33.96), 1:21.36, (1:21.23) = *1:22.37*

*3x3x3 Blind* : *4:31.17*, DNS, DNS

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* : 1:48.14


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 19, 2010)

*5x5BLD*: 23:13.23, DNS, DNS = 23:13 I like
*3x3*: 13.15, 14.23, (12.10), (16.45), 12.14 = 13.17
*3x3OH*: 24.39, (21.07), (26.64), 23.88, 24.46 = 24.24
*4x4*: 57.88, (44.98), 51.51, 51.40, (59.97) = 53.59
*5x5*: 1:48.02, (1:48.88), 1:43.14, 1:46.65, (1:27.60) = 1:45.94 At least it had a good single...
*3x3BLD*: DNF(1:37.56), 1:19.84, DNF(1:40.76) = 1:19.84
*2x2*: 4.84, (9.92), (2.78), 3.08, 4.44 = 4.12 Disappointing
*2x2BLD*: 25.35, 18.88, 24.41 = 18.88
*4x4BLD*: 7:39.10, DNS, DNS = 7:39.10 
*Square-1*: 18.12, 19.87, (28.06), 21.95, (16.93) = 19.98


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 19, 2010)

*3x3:* (8.85), 10.77, 9.61, 10.80, (29.26) = 10.39
_Massive POP on the 5th solve. Alright avg._
*OH:* (13.03), (19.37), 18.22, 17.66, 18.58 = 18.15
_PB single, PLL skip. Great avg, too!_
*2x2:* 3.72, (3.92), 3.43, (2.68), 3.60 = 3.58
*2x2 BLD:* 26.29, DNF, 36.37 = 26.29
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 2:09.24, 2:19.48 = 2:09.48
*5x5:* 1:31.49, (1:22.84), 1:36.87, (1:41.83), 1:31.40 = 1:33.25
_+2 on the best and the worst solve. Neither affected the average ^^_
*Pyra:* (7.29), 9.56, (13.22), 7.69, 9.90 = 9.05
*Multi BLD:* 3/4 in 17:47.70
_Off by 2 edges (plus M-slice obviously) -.-_
*FMC:* 37


Spoiler



Scramble: U L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' L' D L2 U2 B' U L R D' R'
Solution:
x' R F U2 F' B2 U R' U' (8/8) 2x2x2
x z2 R F' R U2 F (5/13) F2L minus one edge + slot
y M' U' R r' U r U r' (9/22) finish F2L
y' R U R' U' R' F R F' f R U R' U' f' (14/36) OLL
U2 (1/37) PLL

The 2x2x2 block was very poor but it left me with a nice way to continue.
I'm happy with the F2L but an 14 move OLL is just sad . It was the best (move-wise) I could find though, so I just wrote that down. All in all a decent result


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 19, 2010)

*3x3*: 12.57, 13.27, 11.67, 12.72, 13.32 = *12.85*

*OH*: 15.02, 20.10, 17.21, 16.80, 17.09 = *17.03*

I don't know whether I should practice 3x3 or not. Every time I don't practice I seem to avg better xD


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Nov 19, 2010)

2x2 : (3.93), (2.63), 3.15, 2.86, 2.83 = 
3x3 : 10.11, 8.44, 10.59, (14.63), (7.86) = 
4x4 : 44.05, (49.58), 46.11, (39.84), 44.43 =
6x6 : (2:42.66), (3:03.31), 3:00.30, 2:51.43, 2:56.94 =


----------



## emolover (Nov 20, 2010)

*2x2x2: 6.54* 
8.05, 9.06, 6.22, 5.28, 5.36 
*3x3x3: 23.88 *
24.20, 23.47, 22.70, 23.97, 25.33 
4x4x4: 

5x5x5: 

2x2x2 Blind: 

*3x3x3 OH: 1:12.51 *
DNF, 1:08.45, 1:09.94, 1:06.84, 1:19.14 
3x3x3 Match The Scramble: 

3x3x3 With Feet: 

2-3-4 Relay: 

2-3-4-5 Relay: 

Magic: 

Clock: 

MegaMinx: 

Pyraminx: 

Square1:


----------



## Sir E Brum (Nov 20, 2010)

2x2: 6.97, 7.17, (7.62), (4.79), 5.94 = 6.69

3x3: 23.50, (25.54), 18.98, 18.30, (18.11) = 20.26
BAD

4x4: 2:26.92, (2:21.62), (3:18.53), 2:38.12, 2:55.01 = 2:40.02
Who needs consistency?


----------



## Kian (Nov 20, 2010)

5x5- 2:05.39, 2:11.36, 2:05.08, 2:22.95, 2:11.50


----------



## Vlad (Nov 20, 2010)

3x3x3: (20.39), (27.28), 27.27, 23.78, 24.83 = 25.29


----------



## Laura O (Nov 20, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (23.44), (19.90), 22.27, 21.69, 21.52 = 21.83
*Clock*: (8.31), 7.81, 7.68, (7.27), 7.88 = 7.79


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 20, 2010)

2x2x2: (11.01), 10.24, 9.06, (8.57), 9.68 = 9.66
3x3x3:
4x4x4: (1:55.20), 2:04.25, (2:34.13), 2:10.11, 2:09.88 = 2:08.08
5x5x5: (3:38.92), 4:08.62, 4:42.41, (4:50.00+), 3:55.49 = 4:15.51
6x6x6:
7x7x7:
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:02.73
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:08.45
PyraMinx: (18.83), (12.08), 17.40, 14.06, 17.97 = 16.48
MegaMinx: (5:24.63), (4:22.22), 4:43.65, 4:24.84, 5:01.26 = 4:43.25
(This horrible megaminx plays hell with my arthritis!)
Clock: 21.46, (23.12), 20.06, (19.48), 20.10 = 20.54
Square-1: (1:48.07), (55.37), 1:13.56, 1:10.35, 1:20.18+ = 1:14.70


----------



## Faz (Nov 20, 2010)

2x2: 2.83, 2.50, 2.13, 1.93, 3.58 = 2.49
3x3: 9.38, 15.68, 9.08, 9.77, 10.44 = 9.86
4x4: 
2x2 BLD: DNF, 9.65, DNF = 9.65
3x3 BLD: 
4x4 BLD:
3x3 OH: 17.39, 17.11, 16.75, 19.84, 19.22 = 17.91


----------



## Attila (Nov 20, 2010)

FMC: (26)
Corners first method.
premove:U
L2UD’L2RD2U’ (7) Ortega 1+2 step,
F’DR2U2DBR’DU’L’D2F2 (12/19) Ortega 3.step + 6 edges,
DR’DU’BD’ U’ (7/26) lucky 6E4C


----------



## celli (Nov 20, 2010)

3x3: 34.37, 40.16, 34.57, (43.11), (34.28) = 36.37
2x2: 09.66, (11.51), (07.80), 08.44, 09.48 = 09.19
pyraminx: (15.16), 24.58, 21.40, 23.93, (27.91) = 23.30 NEW PB


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 20, 2010)

2x2: 4.26, 1.79, 2.64, 2.90, 2.50 = 2.68
3x3: 11.07, 13.20, 9.49, 13.77, 9.01 = 11.25 Failed.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 20, 2010)

Attila said:


> FMC: (26)
> Corners first method.
> premove:U
> L2UD’L2RD2U’ (7) Ortega 1+2 step,
> ...



Nice, I'm very impressed by your CF solutions.


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Nov 20, 2010)

*2x2*:6.93+,5.46,3.93,4.83,4.06 = *4.74*
*3x3*:11.77,13.52,13.15,10.06,11.96 = *12.29*
*4x4*:1:06.59,55.88,1:01.00,52.74,52.77 = *56.55*
*5x5*:2:04.15,1:46.86,1:50.41,2:03.36,1:48.63 = *1:54.13*
*OH*:19.40,21.72,18.97,25.77,25.28 = *22.13*
*megaminx*:1:43.80,1:49.58,1:43.59,1:50.65,2:03.18 = *1:48.01*
*pyraminx*:5.91,8.00,6.43,6.86,5.19 = *6.40*


----------



## jave (Nov 20, 2010)

2x2x2: 21.12, 15.39, 14.66, 12.70, 9.56
3x3x3: 25.62, 23.73, 34.37, 36.09, 27.08
4x4x4: 1:54.08, 2:05.46, 1:45.18, 1:47.91, 1:55.47
5x5x5: 3:40.92, 5:19.98, 3:14.51, 3:31.75, 3:46.83
3x3x3 OH: 55.13, 45.15, 46.58, 55.53, 2:01.47
2-3-4 Relay: 2:15.68
2-3-4-5 Relay: 5:46.59
3x3x3 BLD: DNF (4:21.34), DNF (5:15.10), 5:32.81


----------



## Lumej (Nov 20, 2010)

*234:* 2:31.56
*2345:* 6:25.15
*magic:* 2.76, 2.09, (1.65), (DNF), 1.93 = 2.26
*2x2bld:* 59.59, DNF, DNF = 59.59
*3x3bld:* 3:06.28, DNF, DNF = 3:06.28
*4x4bld:* DNF (20min), DNF screwed up the parity alg, 21:47.27 = 21:47.27
*5x5bld:* DNF (1:12:10.68), DNF(57:31.35), DNS = DNF
A few centers were right, the rest was screwed up. Not sure why, I think the alg to shoot to D was wrong... Memo took incredible long but was pretty safe. Mhh...
*multibld:* 2/2 (13:43.26) Finally...
*3x3wf:* 2:54.36, 2:10.41, 2:44.13, 1:58.11, 2:07.94 = 2:20.83
*3x3oh:* (49.91), 1:00.44, 50.91, 1:03.86, (1:06.03) = 58.40
*MTS:* (1:13.71), 1:17.41, 1:26.46, (2:01.16), 1:24.88 = 1:22.92
*2x2:* 12.12, 12.05, 12.41, (8.50), (12.56) = 12.19
*3x3:* 20.26, (18.53), 24.64, (26.16), 21.40 = 22.10
*4x4:* (1:38.28), 1:53.37, 1:48.63, 1:46.93, (2:08.52) = 1:49.64
*5x5:* 3:33.46, (3:28.57), (3:43.82), 3:43.78, 3:41.67 = 3:39.64
*clock:* 27.56, (23.40), (45.83), 30.32, 45.02 = 34.30


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 21, 2010)

2x2 through 7x7 were fantastic, all within 3 sec of PB. BLD wasn’t going so well, so I never got to 4x4.

*2x2x2*: 6.66, 7.83, (8.38), (5.27), 5.76 = *6.75* 
*3x3x3*: 23.82, (18.64), 19.58, (24.87), 20.00 = *21.13* 
*4x4x4*: (1:29.20), 1:29.97, (2:02.32), 1:44.04, 1:31.81 = *1:35.27*  PB
_Still breaking in my new cube, already a huge improvement here, and in the relays._
*5x5x5*: 2:35.66, 2:34.98, (2:20.92), (3:12.96), 2:29.01 = *2:33.22* 
*6x6x6*: 4:08.12, 4:06.93, (3:43.36), 3:54.72, (4:27.27) = *4:03.26* 
*7x7x7*: (6:53.35), (6:19.23), 6:37.11, 6:41.86, 6:42.18 = *6:40.38* 
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 58.08+, 1:04.01, DNF (1:06.50) = *58.08*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF (4:53.30), DNF (5:32.02), 7:48.78 = *7:48.78*
_Having trouble adjusting to new memo system; 1st off by 3 edges, memo mistake; 2nd off by 5 edges, memo mistake; and on the last I had to restart 2 min in due to memo mistake_
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *1/2 (14:03.09)*
_Flipped edges took me 2 min to sort out for some reason  then I messed up an alg on the 2nd cube_
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (52.77), 1:03.12, (1:07.88), 1:07.25, 1:01.98 = *1:04.12*  PB
_Fastest full-step single ever to start_
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *2:12.72*  PB
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *4:58.60*  PB
*Megaminx*: 3:39.62, 3:56.87, 3:58.07, (4:12.46), (3:22.76) = *3:51.52* 
_New megaminx, still getting used to feel and color scheme_
*Pyraminx*: (7.38), (15.27), 14.24, 7.42, 11.15 = *10.94*
*Square-1*: (3:35.80), (1:21.13), 1:52.34, 1:23.90, 2:28.27 = *1:54.84* PB
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *51* 


Spoiler



2x2x2: D2 B2 D B’ U R’ B’ R (8)
2x2x3: L2 D (L’) * U’ L D’ (5/13)
F2L#3: L’ B’ L B’ U B U2 B U’ R’ U R (12/25)
F2L#4: U’ L U’ L’ U2 L U2 (L’) (7/32)
LL edges: (L) F U F’ U’ L’ (5/37)
LL corners: R’ U L U’ R U L’ (7/44)
LL corners at *: (L) F L’ B L F’ L’ B’ (7/51)
Solution: D2 B2 D B’ U R’ B’ R L2 B F L’ B L F’ L’ B’ U’ L D’ L’ B’ L B’ U B U2 B U’ R’ U R U’ L U’ L’ U2 L U2 F U F’ U’ L’ R’ U L U’ R U L’


----------



## jzengg (Nov 21, 2010)

3x3x3
14.84 1. L2 R' U L F2 U' B F' R F' L U2 R' U2 L D2 L' R' 
13.69 2. U2 L F2 U B2 F' U2 L' B2 L2 R D2 B2 R2 F' U' F U
14.09 3. U' B2 L F2 U2 B D' R F' U2 L2 U F2 D2 F L2 R' U2
16.17 4. D2 F2 U' L U2 L2 D2 L' R2 B F R' U R' U2 R F' R'
14.33 5. L2 B L2 B L2 R D' B2 F' D' L2 B R B2 F R F U
Average: 14.42


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 21, 2010)

*2x2:	*14.04	15.55	15.72	12.20	13.14	= *14.24* good (I think I never had a better slowest cube )
*3x3:	*54.43	38.84	35.23	50.12	34.41	= *41.40* could have been PB if I hadn't had such a bad fourth one.
*4x4:	*2:42.17	2:34.79 2:39.47 2:39.37 2:36.39 = *2:38.41* a little better than normal.

Bld
*2x2BLD:	*25.46	42.18	42.13 = * 25.46* good
*3x3BLD:* 1:48.95 2:28.48	dnf = *1:48.95* normal
*4x4BLD:* 7:43.65 dnf 8:28.31 = *7:43.65* normal
*5x5BLD:* 18:45 dnf dnf = *18:45* normal
The second was 2 x-centers off 17:30, the third 2 +-centers + 2 edges, real fast 15:29. 
Could have done the first solve only for all bld events 

*Multi:	4/10 = DNF* in 60:00, memo 43:37
Rather difficult Multi with lots of twists and flips (too many ) and quite a few cycles too. 
Ran into time trouble and was in the middle of the ninth cube when the time was up.
I'm not good for ten cubes yet, that is obvious.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Nov 22, 2010)

2x2: (4.20), 3.11, 3.02, (2.33), 2.73= 2.95
2x2 bld: DNF,DNF, 40.41+


----------



## mande (Nov 22, 2010)

2x2: 6.23, 6.29, (9.21), 7.87, (5.30) = 6.80
Comment: Pretty good.

3x3: (36.39), 20.10, 23.46, (18.72), 19.35 = 20.97
Comment: Horrible.

3x3 OH: (37.40), (31.98), 32.40, 33.78, 32.71 = 32.96
Comment: Very nice.

3x3 BLD: 2:33.96, DNS, DNS = 2:33.96
Comment: Good enough for me.


----------



## okayama (Nov 22, 2010)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:58.13,

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [20:10.76],
1st: forgot to undo a setup move L 

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 38:06.86, DNS, DNS = 38:06.86

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 28 HTM


Spoiler



20 min solution, 29 QTM.

Scramble: U L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' L' D L2 U2 B' U L R D' R'
Solution: B L' F R' F' B' R B U' B' D B U B' D B R' B L' F2 R F R' D F D' L D'

2x2x2 block: B L' F R' F'
More 2x2x1 block: B' R * D2 B
More 2x2x1 block: R'
F2L minus 1 slot: B
All but 3 corners: L' F2 R F R' D F D' L D' (found with the inverse scramble)

Insert at *: B U' B' D B U B' D'

No better solution found in the remaining time.
Another interesting start:

Pre-scramble: R2

2x2x2 block: L2 F2 L D'
2x2x3 block: U2 R' B' R

But I couldn't find a good continuation.


----------



## superti (Nov 22, 2010)

pyraminx avg 9.29.... single 5.20

(05.20), 08.84, 09.56, (10.16), 09.48


----------



## da25centz (Nov 22, 2010)

2x2:
16.63 14.31 14.19 (09.03) (18.53) => 15.04

3x3:
32.84 29.51 33.40 (43.83) (27.49) => 31.92

Square-1:
(2:01.86) 2:37.79(P) 2:47.16(P) 2:24.97(P) (3:15.14(P)) => 2:36.64
I HATE PARITY ON THE SQAURE-1
seriously. i was mad after i got it on the second solve and dropped 30 seconds, but then when i got it on every single solve after that, i was ready to throw my sq1 out the window

Pyraminx:
(13.22) 26.95 (30.44) 20.94 25.78 => 24.56
not bad seeing as i got my pyraminx yesterday

Megaminx:
5:45.17


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 24, 2010)

*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, DNS, DNS
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF, DNS, DNS

Done BLD
*4x4x4:* 7:24.21, 7:32.60, DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*5x5x5:* DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF

All these DNFs are fuel for my post mortems  It's only a matter of time before I see most every type of error I make and find a way to correct them. I've already discovered why I make my BAB'A'B error, and will hopefully always be able to correct for it in the future.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 24, 2010)

A pretty terrible week, all around. Oh, well, at least I learn from it. My big cubes BLD are kind of messed up at the moment because I'm in the middle of learning BH wings. Hopefully they'll get better again in a few weeks, but for now, they're pretty terrible.

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:12.11, 2:26.40, 1:41.65, 1:59.56, 1:44.96 = *1:58.88*
Comment: I guess it’s not too bad considering no practice in months, but I did do this with the stackmat on a carpet, so it should have been faster. Oh, and foot cramps are painful (first two solves).

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 28.28, 33.63, 29.43 = *28.28*
Comment: Not very good.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:57.18, 1:58.33, DNF [1:50.63] = *1:57.18*
Comment: Even worse.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [8:25, 5:03], 7:59.06 [3:46], DNF [11:47.57, 6:39] = *7:59.06*
Comment: Worse still. But admittedly, some of this comes from the fact that I’m forcing myself to use BH algorithms exclusively for wings, and it still takes me a while to figure some of them out. First one off by 7 wings – I forgot to do a location. Third one was off by 4 centers due to 2 separate execution mistakes; I was really having trouble with memorization.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [17:18.75, 9:06], 23:31.09 [10:26], DNF [25:46.93, 8:55] = *23:31.09*
Comment: Worst of all. I can probably blame a little of this on my still learning BH, but most of it was memorization. Too little sleep, I think – I simply couldn’t get my memorization to stick. I’m very happy that at least I still got a solve. First one was off by 2 wings and 4 X centers. Third one was off by 4 + centers: I realized as I was solving them that my memorization was impossible (same letter twice), so I tried to reason out what the correct memorization would be, but obviously I didn’t succeed.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/3 = 1 point, 11:00.84* [6:47]
Comment: Pretty bad here too; just not a good week for me. Third cube was off by 5 edges.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 44.40, 1:17.55, 36.96, 34.09, 35.19 = *38.85*
*3x3x3:* 1:47.59, 2:16.27, 2:09.27, 1:39.15, 1:24.59 = *1:52.00*
*Magic:* 12.27, 8.66, 12.21, 9.56, 38.71 = *11.35*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. The last one was just a silly failure – I couldn’t get it started correctly because it kept changing shape when I picked it up.
*Master Magic:* 3.75, 4.03, 4.06, 3.91, 6.81 = *4.00*
*Clock:* 1:57.22 [0:29], 2:19.27 [0:26], 1:52.80 [0:31], 1:50.13 [0:22], 2:04.94 [0:30] = *1:58.32*
*Pyraminx:* 38.30, 55.40, DNF [1:30.53], 1:17.00, 54.38 = *1:02.26*
Comment: Wow, the first one was super easy.
*Square-1:* 4:40.32 [2:53], 4:36.09 [2:51], DNF [6:33.59, 2:51], 6:47.28 [3:47], 4:59.36 [3:10] = *5:28.99*
Comment: Cases NS, TT, UW, DA, JA.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 24, 2010)

2x2 = 6.72, (10.95), 7.96, (2.93), 5.80 = 6.82
2x2 BLD = (DNF), (18.78), 22.24 = 18.78
3x3 = 15.34, 14.96, (14.29), 15.32, (16.78) = 15.20 
3x3 OH = 59.55, 59.67, (50.57), (1:02.19), 1:01.52 = 1:00.24 
4x4 = 2:21.70, 2:25.90, (2:20.53), 2:28.13, (2:47.78) = 2:25.24


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 24, 2010)

Life is cutting into my cubing time. 

*2x2: *4.12, 4.84, 3.75, 3.24, 5.14 = *4.24*
*3x3: *12.37, 11.90, 13.00, 15.41, 14.30 = *13.22*
*4x4: *1:15.81, 1:04.92, 1:17.62, 1:13.43, 1:29.75 = *1:15.62*
*5x5: *2:11.96, 2:20.60, 2:28.54, 2:03.59, 2:04.30 = *2:12.29*
*3x3 OH: *29.55, 35.36, 32.08, 33.55, 33.83 = *33.15*


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 24, 2010)

This is all I have time for:
*2x2x2:* (5.96), (13.04), 5.98, 7.76, 6.51 = 6.75
*3x3x3:* 14.02, 15.14, (13.41), 13.65, (15.28) = 14.27
*3x3x3 OH:* 39.39, 30.55, 30.37, (29.04), (52.18) = 33.44 fail
*Pyraminx:* (8.63), 13.76, 11.33, 12.80, (13.79) = 12.63
*Clock:* 18.82, 21.12, (16.05), (21.52), 17.53 = 19.16

*2x2x2 BLD:* 39.86, 38.55, DNF = 38.55
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 1:53.86, 2:00.24 = 1:53.86 lol
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF, 23:33.25, DNS = 23:33.25 


Mike Hughey said:


> *5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [17:18.75, 9:06], 23:31.09 [10:26], DNF [25:46.93, 8:55] = *23:31.09*


hehe, close. shame about the bad results, you'll do better next week.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Nov 24, 2010)

2x2x2: (8.76) , 6.84 , (5.90) , 7.41 , 6.63 = 6.96 
3x3x3: 19.71 , 15.56 , (19.92) , (13.04) , 16.18 = 17.15
4x4x4: 1:05.58 , 59.80 , (1:09.83) , 57.16 , (55.55) = 1:00.85 
5x5x5:	2:17.05 , 2:06.51 , (1:55.81) , 2:22.27 , (2:26.77) =
6x6x6: (5:11.30) , 4:26.81 , 4:14.76 , (3:57.58) , 4:08.00 =
7x7x7: (7:12.50) , 8:01.58 , 7:32.67 , 7:59.63 , (DNS) =
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 1:41.46 , 44.48 , DNF = 44.48 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 3:36.73 , DNF , 3:04.19 = 3:04.19 
3x3x3 One Handed: 51.95 , 49.60 , 48.33 , (37.01) , (55.30) =
3x3x3 Match the scramble : (2:20.32) , 1:11.16 , 1:19.08 , 56.82 , (56.30) =
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:23.28 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:31.30 
Magic: 1.82 , 2.43 , (4.59) , (1.48) , 1.51 =
Clock : 24.28 , 25.98 , (22.37) , (29.59) , 25.16 =
PyraMinx: (8.66) , 16.68 , (23.37) , 15.06 , 19.53 =


----------



## Stini (Nov 24, 2010)

*FMC: 27 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: L2 F2 L2 B2 L' F' L B2 L' F D' U R' U' R B2 U2 B L U L' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2

2x2x2: L2 F2 L. D'

Switch to inverse scramble (pre-moves D L' F2 D2)
2x2x3: U2 B2 U B2 R2

Switch to normal scramble (pre-moves R2 B2 U' B2 U2)
2x2x2: L2 F2 L. D'
1x2x2: U R' U' R
1x2x2: B2 U2 B
Leave 3 corners: L U L' B2

Insert L B2 L' F' L B2 L' F at the dot to cancel one move.


----------



## guusrs (Nov 24, 2010)

fmc: R2 B2 U L2 F' R F' B' D2 L' D' L2 B' L' B' U' L U B' D' L2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' B' D' (*29*)

explanation:
pseudo 2x2x3: R2 B2 U L2 F' R F' D (8)
switch to inverse scramble with premoves [D' F R' F L2 U' B2 R2]
all but 3 edges B * L' B U' L' U B L B L2 D L D2 B D (16+8)
premoves correction: D' F R' F L2 U' B2 R2 (22)
at * insert L F2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 D L, 2 moves cancel (29)
invert the whole thing

I saw nice edges-skeleton starts and nice corners-first starts but nothing nice left for insertions.

Congratz Attila with that beautiful 26 move Ortega/CF solve!

Gus


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 4.51, 4.96, (5.05), (3.67), 4.02 = *4.50*
*3x3x3:* (16.04), 13.92, 14.82, (13.29), 14.22 = *14.32*
*4x4x4:* (57.94), 59.07, 1:02.20, (1:05.29), 1:00.04 = *1:00.44*
*5x5x5:* (2:08.04), 2:07.50, 2:06.50, 2:01.99, (2:01.30) = *2:05.33*
*6x6x6:* (5:01.12), 4:58.29, 4:42.14, 4:49.45, (4:37.69) = *4:49.96*
*7x7x7:* (7:23.46), 7:34.10, 7:45.36, (7:47.96), 7:39.72 = *7:39.73*
*2x2x2BLD:* 25.10, 29.59, 15.40 = *15.40*
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:25.49, 1:39.22, 1:15.47 = *1:15.47*
*4x4x4BLD:* 5:02.25, 5:40.20, 5:25.48 = *5:02.25*
*5x5x5BLD:* 13:20.39, 12:38.29, DNF [14.32.52] = *12:38.29*
*MultiBLD: 11/12 57:43*
Close to 100% bld this week (just one 5bld and a multibld)
*OH:* (26.55), 28.60, 29.55, 27.06, (29.80) = *28.40*
*Feet:* 1:26.57, (1:36.01), 1:18.69, (1:15.66), 1:21.15 = *1:22.14*
*MTS:* 42.62, 45.10, DNF [43.22], (41.03), 45.27 = *44.33*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:28.05*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:27.43*
*Magic* 1.59, 1.59, 1.57, (1.52), (1.78) = *1.58*
*Master Magic:* 4.52, 4.30, (6.29), 5.22, (4.07) = *4.68*
*Clock:* 1:23.01, 1:14.03, (DNF [1:31.35]), 1:13.02, 1:03.25 = *1:16.69*
Done BLD and last solve is on my youtube channel
*Megaminx:* 1:58.33, 2:04.04, (2:06.92), 2:01.46, (1:52.74) = *2:01.28*
*Pyraminx:* (3.92), (7.29), 6.43, 5.31, 6.12 = *5.95*
One of my best avg5 ever. Last solve had L3E skip
*Square-1:* (35.21), 32.67, 30.98, 27.97, (25.54) = *30.54*
*FMC: 28 moves* L2 F2 L D2 R D2 B D2 R D' R U' R2 D2 L B2 R' L' R2 B' R' B U B U2 B' U2 B'


Spoiler



Normal scramble: U L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' L' D L2 U2 B' U L R D' R'

2x2x2: L2 F2 L D' (4)
2x2x3: D' R D2 B D'* (8)
EO: R' U' R2 B' R' B (14)
Blocks leaving 3 twisted corners: U B U2 B' U2 B' (20)
Insert at *: D' R D' R U' R2 D2 L B2 R' L' U R to cancel 5 moves
20+13-5 = 28 moves


----------



## Attila (Nov 25, 2010)

Gus, irontwig:
Thank you, i am very happy for yours encouraging words.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 25, 2010)

Same as usual, Simon and Daniel outstanding 
Looking for some outstanding results? Check Villes 3, 4, 5 BLD!! Wow!

*2x2x2*(35)

 2.49 fazrulz
 2.68 onionhoney
 2.86 SimonWestlund
 2.95 Edward_Lin
 2.95 Mvcuber12
 3.07 Shortey
 3.54 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3.58 Yes, We Can!
 4.12 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.24 rickcube
 4.50 kinch2002
 4.51 cuber952
 4.76 Elliot
 4.78 The Rubik Mai
 5.68 Evan Liu
 6.69 Sir E Brum
 6.75 Keroma12
 6.75 Zane_C
 6.80 mande
 6.83 bluedasher
 6.96 pierrotlenageur
 6.97 Alcuber
 7.21 'rio
 8.34 PeterV
 8.37 edw0010
 9.19 celli
 9.49 hatep
 9.61 James Ludlow
 9.66 MichaelErskine
 9.98 Imperatrix
 10.69 coinman
 12.19 Lumej
 14.24 MatsBergsten
 14.25 jave
 38.85 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 *(41)

 9.71 Mvcuber12
 9.86 fazrulz
 9.87 SimonWestlund
 9.97 Shortey
 10.12 Ville Seppänen
 10.14 Hyprul 9-ty2
 10.39 Yes, We Can!
 11.25 onionhoney
 12.29 The Rubik Mai
 12.85 a small kitten
 13.17 trying-to-speedcube...
 13.22 rickcube
 14.27 Zane_C
 14.32 kinch2002
 14.50 Elliot
 15.01 cuber952
 15.21 bluedasher
 15.38 'rio
 15.57 Evan Liu
 16.25 aronpm
 17.15 pierrotlenageur
 20.26 Sir E Brum
 20.97 mande
 21.13 Keroma12
 21.42 James Ludlow
 21.83 larf
 22.10 Lumej
 23.66 edw0010
 23.78 hatep
 23.81 cubefan4848
 23.88 emolover
 24.89 PeterV
 25.29 Vlad
 26.00 coinman
 27.01 Imperatrix
 29.02 jave
 31.92 da25centz
 36.37 celli
 39.29 Alcuber
 41.40 MatsBergsten
 1:52.00 Mike Hughey
*4x4x4*(24)

 43.56 Hyprul 9-ty2
 44.86 Mvcuber12
 48.80 SimonWestlund
 53.60 trying-to-speedcube...
 56.55 The Rubik Mai
 1:00.44 kinch2002
 1:00.85 pierrotlenageur
 1:10.92 Evan Liu
 1:11.69 Elliot
 1:13.25 cuber952
 1:15.62 rickcube
 1:15.93 James Ludlow
 1:22.37 'rio
 1:23.44 aronpm
 1:35.27 Keroma12
 1:49.64 Lumej
 1:52.49 jave
 2:02.22 edw0010
 2:08.08 MichaelErskine
 2:13.83 Imperatrix
 2:25.24 bluedasher
 2:38.41 MatsBergsten
 2:40.02 Sir E Brum
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:28.47 SimonWestlund
 1:33.25 Yes, We Can!
 1:34.20 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:45.94 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:54.13 The Rubik Mai
 2:05.33 kinch2002
 2:09.42 Kian
 2:12.29 rickcube
 2:15.28 pierrotlenageur
 2:21.01 aronpm
 2:28.84 James Ludlow
 2:33.22 Keroma12
 2:50.13 Evan Liu
 3:39.64 Lumej
 3:39.83 jave
 4:12.97 edw0010
 4:15.51 MichaelErskine
 4:30.90 Imperatrix
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:47.17 SimonWestlund
 2:56.22 Mvcuber12
 4:03.26 Keroma12
 4:16.52 pierrotlenageur
 4:29.79 James Ludlow
 4:49.96 kinch2002
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:50.60 SimonWestlund
 6:40.38 Keroma12
 7:20.59 James Ludlow
 7:39.73 kinch2002
 7:51.29 pierrotlenageur
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 15.74 Shortey
 17.03 a small kitten
 17.91 fazrulz
 18.15 Yes, We Can!
 18.19 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.49 Elliot
 21.35 SimonWestlund
 22.13 The Rubik Mai
 23.15 Ville Seppänen
 24.24 trying-to-speedcube...
 28.40 kinch2002
 32.19 'rio
 32.96 mande
 33.15 rickcube
 33.44 Zane_C
 39.40 Evan Liu
 49.96 pierrotlenageur
 51.42 cubefan4848
 51.93 James Ludlow
 52.41 jave
 58.40 Lumej
 1:00.25 bluedasher
 1:04.12 Keroma12
 1:14.55 edw0010
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:22.14 kinch2002
 1:43.91 SimonWestlund
 1:58.88 Mike Hughey
 2:20.83 Lumej
 6:36.43 edw0010
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(21)

 9.26 Shortey
 9.65 fazrulz
 10.09 SimonWestlund
 15.40 kinch2002
 17.63 aronpm
 18.78 bluedasher
 18.88 trying-to-speedcube...
 20.61 Evan Liu
 23.18 Hyprul 9-ty2
 25.46 MatsBergsten
 26.29 Yes, We Can!
 28.28 Mike Hughey
 38.55 Zane_C
 40.41 Edward_Lin
 44.48 pierrotlenageur
 58.08 Keroma12
 59.59 Lumej
 1:05.40 James Ludlow
 1:09.27 cubefan4848
 2:44.09 edw0010
 DNF Alcuber
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 34.88 Ville Seppänen
 1:15.47 kinch2002
 1:19.84 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:25.72 SimonWestlund
 1:37.69 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:48.95 MatsBergsten
 1:53.86 Zane_C
 1:57.18 Mike Hughey
 2:09.24 Yes, We Can!
 2:33.96 mande
 3:04.19 pierrotlenageur
 3:06.28 Lumej
 3:49.31 cubefan4848
 3:58.13 okayama
 4:31.17 'rio
 5:32.81 jave
 7:48.78 Keroma12
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 3:23.08 Ville Seppänen
 5:02.25 kinch2002
 7:39.10 trying-to-speedcube...
 7:43.65 MatsBergsten
 7:59.06 Mike Hughey
10:34.66 SimonWestlund
21:47.27 Lumej
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(11)

 7:32.52 Ville Seppänen
12:38.29 kinch2002
18:45.00 MatsBergsten
23:13.23 trying-to-speedcube...
23:31.09 Mike Hughey
23:33.25 Zane_C
38:06.86 okayama
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF Lumej
 DNF aronpm
 DNF SimonWestlund
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

11/12 (57:43)  kinch2002
2/2 ( 5:59)  SimonWestlund
2/2 (13:43)  Lumej
3/4 (17:47)  Yes, We Can!
2/3 (11:00)  Mike Hughey
1/2 (14:03)  Keroma12
4/10 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 44.33 kinch2002
 1:03.33 SimonWestlund
 1:09.02 pierrotlenageur
 1:22.92 Lumej
 1:36.83 James Ludlow
 1:52.62 edw0010
 2:08.30 cubefan4848
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:02.96 SimonWestlund
 1:07.20 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:23.28 pierrotlenageur
 1:28.05 kinch2002
 1:34.74 Evan Liu
 1:48.14 'rio
 1:53.15 James Ludlow
 2:12.72 Keroma12
 2:15.68 jave
 2:31.56 Lumej
 2:55.21 edw0010
 3:02.73 MichaelErskine
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:24.27 SimonWestlund
 3:00.61 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:27.43 kinch2002
 3:31.30 pierrotlenageur
 4:25.25 James Ludlow
 4:40.59 Evan Liu
 4:58.60 Keroma12
 5:46.59 jave
 6:25.15 Lumej
 6:47.77 edw0010
 7:08.45 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(10)

 1.27 SimonWestlund
 1.30 Evan Liu
 1.58 kinch2002
 1.89 James Ludlow
 1.91 edw0010
 1.92 pierrotlenageur
 2.26 Lumej
 2.75 Imperatrix
 11.35 Mike Hughey
 DNF Alcuber
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.90 James Ludlow
 3.15 Evan Liu
 3.38 SimonWestlund
 4.00 Mike Hughey
 4.68 kinch2002
*Clock*(12)

 7.79 larf
 9.70 SimonWestlund
 13.94 Evan Liu
 15.22 James Ludlow
 16.26 Hyprul 9-ty2
 19.16 Zane_C
 20.54 MichaelErskine
 25.14 pierrotlenageur
 28.17 edw0010
 34.30 Lumej
 1:16.69 kinch2002
 1:58.32 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.89 cubefan4848
 4.09 SimonWestlund
 4.63 ZB_FTW!!!
 4.63 Shortey
 5.95 kinch2002
 6.40 The Rubik Mai
 9.03 Evan Liu
 9.05 Yes, We Can!
 9.29 superti
 10.44 Alcuber
 10.87 'rio
 10.94 Keroma12
 11.65 Imperatrix
 12.63 Zane_C
 16.48 MichaelErskine
 16.57 James Ludlow
 17.09 pierrotlenageur
 21.52 edw0010
 23.30 celli
 24.56 da25centz
 1:02.26 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:01.77 SimonWestlund
 1:30.09 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:48.01 The Rubik Mai
 1:59.09 Shortey
 2:01.28 kinch2002
 2:28.79 James Ludlow
 3:51.52 Keroma12
 4:43.25 MichaelErskine
 5:11.48 edw0010
 5:57.76 Alcuber
*Square-1*(12)

 19.98 trying-to-speedcube...
 20.91 SimonWestlund
 28.78 Shortey
 30.54 kinch2002
 39.84 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:06.33 James Ludlow
 1:12.75 Evan Liu
 1:14.70 MichaelErskine
 1:54.84 Keroma12
 2:36.64 da25centz
 4:38.36 edw0010
 5:28.99 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

26 Attila
27 Stini
28 kinch2002
28 okayama
29 guusrs
29 irontwig
29 Ville Seppänen
37 Yes, We Can!
37 SimonWestlund
40 Kenneth
51 Keroma12
51 James Ludlow
51 cubefan4848

*Contest results*

381 SimonWestlund
366 kinch2002
240 Hyprul 9-ty2
214 trying-to-speedcube...
192 Yes, We Can!
187 James Ludlow
185 Evan Liu
183 pierrotlenageur
177 Keroma12
171 Shortey
155 The Rubik Mai
138 Ville Seppänen
134 Lumej
130 Zane_C
129 fazrulz
116 Mvcuber12
111 edw0010
111 rickcube
106 'rio
105 MatsBergsten
100 Mike Hughey
98 Elliot
92 aronpm
84 cubefan4848
80 bluedasher
74 cuber952
73 onionhoney
71 mande
67 MichaelErskine
65 jave
62 a small kitten
51 Sir E Brum
49 Imperatrix
47 Alcuber
45 Edward_Lin
45 okayama
33 larf
27 hatep
27 PeterV
24 celli
23 Attila
22 Stini
21 ZB_FTW!!!
19 irontwig
19 da25centz
19 guusrs
18 coinman
18 Kian
15 superti
14 Kenneth
14 emolover
13 cmhardw
12 Vlad


----------



## irontwig (Nov 25, 2010)

Mats, my FMC result didn't get included for whatever reason. With that more than half of the solutions where sub-30 o_0


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 25, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Mats, my FMC result didn't get included for whatever reason. With that more than half of the solutions where sub-30 o_0


 
Sorry, your result is now ok. I will not tell why it was not, it is too embarrasing.
I intend to better the program some time in the future. It is not a promise.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 26, 2010)

It's just so close between Simon and I, but I just can't quite pick up those extra 10/20 points that I need each time! Doing clockbld didn't help though 
Can't remember whether I've ever won a week, because I think the week that Simon finally got beaten was when faz won

EDIT: Just found that I did win 2010-39, and Faz won 2010-40 (with me second). Simon has won all weeks since I believe.

EDIT2: @Mats is there an up-to-date points system on the forum anywhere? I'm not actually sure how the points work so it would be interesting to see.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 26, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> @Mats is there an up-to-date points system on the forum anywhere? I'm not actually sure how the points work so it would be interesting to see.




This is the original post for the then new format. Differences from that now are:

2-3-4 relay gives 2 extra points.
2-3-4-5 relay 3 extra.
Match-the-scramble 4 extra. 
Multi gives 3 + 2/cube extra.

The 2 extra points / cube in Multi are not given for dnf:s (otherwise you could attempt 20 cubes and dnf them all and get 44 points anyway).

Finally in the bld events you need at least one ok solve or all three dnf:s to get the extras (participation points). One dnf and two dns is not enough.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 2, 2010)

Being offline for 2 weeks is a LONG time

*2x2x2: *8.27 8.78 10.81 5.81 7.94
*3x3x3: *27.61 22.05 21.72 20.90 30.18
*4x4x4: *1:32.05 1:34.53 1:28.34 1:16.50 1:48.21
*5x5x5: *2:44.83 2:15.40 2:31.71 2:29.52 2:34.19 
*6x6x6: *4:57.25 4:18.65 5:01.02 4:37.56 4:13.33
*7x7x7: *7:01.52 7:36.09 7:24.40 7:11.81 7:44.88
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:12.44 2:25.28 DNF
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF 4:38.55 DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: *1/3 in 29:00 minutes
*3x3x3 One Handed: *48.78 42.52 1:02.86 31.38 45.25
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *2:41.61 1:13.90 1:20.84 1:15.02 1:06.13
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *31
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *2:02.05
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:05.52
*Magic: *2.94 1.83 1.72 1.88 1.72
*Master Magic: *5.05 5.91 5.88 7.00 5.30
*Clock: *19.18 19.50 DNF DNF 16.41
*MegaMinx: *3:00.18 3:15.09 3:00.28 2:36.77 3:09.81
*Pyraminx: *DNF 14:30 14.55 10.58 12.61
*Square-1: *1:11.88 1:05.80 1:00.81 1:00.83 1:02.93

FMC


Spoiler



Premove: L U2
Scramble: U L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' L' D L2 U2 B' U L R D' R'
2x2x3: U2 L U2 L2 U2 F L' F' (this needs premove U2)
3x X-Cross: B' * L B' L'
F2L: D' L' D L D L' (this needs premove L)
Edges: D2 L B D B' D' L'
Undo Premove: L U2
Corners at *: B U B' D2 B U' B' D2
Solution: U2 L U2 L2 U2 F L' F' U B' D2 B U' B' D2 L B' L' D' L' D L D L' D2 L B D B' D' U2


----------

